#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια λειτουργείας καφετέριας και αλλαγή χρήσης υπογείου

## andreaspele

καλημέρα
σε υπάρχων ισόγειο με χρήση καταστήματος και υπόγειο που θα γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης , θέλω να βγάλω άδεια λειτουργειάς.  Γνωρίζει κανείς τι μέλετες χρειάζεται? χρειάζεται πυροπροστασία? γιατι στα χαρτιά που μου έδωσε ο δήμος δεν βλέπω να απαιτείται . Αν έχει κάποιος συνάδελφος κάποια εμπειρία στο θέμα μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει !

----------


## Anna_R

Καλησπέρα, 
σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα συνάθροισης κοινού είναι απαραίτητη η πυρασφάλεια.
Θα πας στη διεύθυνση υγιεινής να ζητήσεις τι διακαιολογητικά χρειάζονται και ποιές είναι οι απαιτήσεις του χώρου που θα εγκατασταθεί η χρήση καφετερίας, επειδή είναι υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος.

----------

